# Rasensode in den Teich hängen?



## frosch2 (24. Feb. 2008)

Hallo Teichfreunde,

bevor ich meinen Teich gebaut habe, habe ich ja viel gelesen und diskutiert. Und ein Kernpunkt, den man - wie auch hier im Formum - immer wieder liest ist die Saugsprerre. Und jetzt haltet Euch fest und schaut Euch folgendes Video eines englischen Fernseh-Gärtners an:

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=rYYRDO47O_M







Der hängt doch tatsächlich Rasensoden in den Teich und gibt ihnen Kontakt zum umliegenden Rasen. Kann das gut gehen?


----------



## Armin501 (24. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Rasensode in den Teich hängen?*

Das is ja ein Ding,

ich war immer der Meinung, das ich keine Lunte in meinen Teich hängen werde.

Den Teich hätte ich gern mal nach dem Sommer gesehen,ob noch Wasser drin ist?


Gruß Armin


----------



## glasklar (24. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Rasensode in den Teich hängen?*

hi 
würde das einer von euch so machen ?  ne ich nicht


----------



## Redlisch (24. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Rasensode in den Teich hängen?*

Hallo,
dann könnte ich ja gleich einen Schwamm über die Kapilarsperre legen.

Auf jedenfall wird der Teich im Sommer solange Wasser verlieren bis der Rasen nicht mehr ins Wasser taucht.

Axel


----------



## Dr.J (24. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Rasensode in den Teich hängen?*

Hi Christian,

ich habe diese Sendung von Alan Titchmarsh auch gesehen und mich damals auch gewundert, wie das funktioniert. Zumal es eigentlich ganz gut aussieht. Man sieht allerdings nirgendwo eine Kapillarsperre. Es sieht so aus als wäre die Folie am Ende eingegraben und dann die Grassoden drüber. So gesehen ein perfekter Docht.


----------



## wp-3d (24. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Rasensode in den Teich hängen?*

Hallo 

Da ich kein Englisch verstehe, nehme ich an, es ist ein neues Bewässerungsystem für Englische Rasen  
Mit der Erde  die der Mann in den Teich bringt, sorgt er auch für eine Ideale Vorratsdüngung 
Aber geht dieses bei einer großen Rasenfläche 
Da währen doch viele kleine Teiche über die gesamte Rasenfläche verteilt doch viel nützlicher.


----------



## frosch2 (24. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Rasensode in den Teich hängen?*

Was mir noch gerade in den Sinn kommt: Wie mäht man den bei dieser Technik den Rasen? Den Mäher muss man dann ja haarscharf und schräg bis ans Wasser führen. Oder man läßt bewußt die letzte Mähbreite aus und überläßt das Stück der Natur. Im laufeder Zeit mag sich dann vielleicht ein schöner Uferrand bilden - glaube ich allerdings nicht.


----------



## Frank (24. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Rasensode in den Teich hängen?*

Hallo,

um den Rasen im Randbereich mähen zu können, gibt es mittlerweile spezielle Mäher, wie den UMÄH 1000.
Dieser ist mit einer weißen Kordel ausgestattet, um ihn wieder aus dem Wasser ziehen zu können, ohne dabei nasse Füße zu bekommen.
Der Hit ist allerdings das ausgeklügelte Messer. 
Dieses ist aus einem speziellem Teflonstahl, welches sich an die Böschungen, sprich die Wölbung des Randbereichs zum Wasser, immer anpasst. 
Gut, das verformen bekommt normaler Stahl auch hin, wenn er heiß genug ist. 
Aber Teflon als Zusatz, damit man nicht die Folie beschädigt, falls man diese mal beim Teichbau in Falten gelegt hat.  

Ach, übrigens, erfunden worden sind ebenfalls von dem Gärtner, der in dem Video diesen hervorragenden Teich gebaut hat zwei Pflegehilfsmittel:
Der oben erwähnte UMÄH (Ufermäher) 1000 und
der UWAMÄH (Unterwassermäher) 1000

Ich habe mir den UWAMÄH 1000 zugelegt. Ausgestattet ist er wie der UMÄH 1000 hat allerdings statt einer weißen Kordel einen Trockentauchanzug Sauerstoffflasche.
Der ist eigentlich eher für große Schwimmteiche gedacht, aber wolln doch mal sehen, ob ich die Nadelsimse dieses Jahr noch verschönern kann ...


----------



## sister_in_act (24. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Rasensode in den Teich hängen?*

ihr überseht ein wichtiges detail 

das ist ein brite 
er lebt  auf einer netten insel, wo es     
das wenige wasser, welches durch kapillareffekt verlorengeht ,macht der regen 3x wieder wett

außerdem benützt ein echter brite keinen rasenmäher 
nein, sie benutzen kleine, scharfe nagelscheren . und die unkräuter werden  mit der pinzette der hausherrin gezupft.
wie, das wußteet ihr nicht??:dumm  

grüsse
ulla


----------



## glasklar (24. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Rasensode in den Teich hängen?*



			
				sister_in_act schrieb:
			
		

> außerdem benützt ein echter brite keinen rasenmäher
> nein, sie benutzen kleine, scharfe nagelscheren . und die unkräuter werden  mit der pinzette der hausherrin gezupft.
> wie, das wußteet ihr nicht??:dumm
> 
> ...



daher die bezeichnung englischer rasen


----------



## frosch2 (24. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Rasensode in den Teich hängen?*

@Frank: Da bin ich aber mal gespannt auf die ersten Bilder von Deinem UWAMÄH im Einsatz. Könnte ungefähr wie im Bild unten aussehen


----------



## Kurt (24. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Rasensode in den Teich hängen?*

Hallo Teichianer,
also - daß ihr immer alles andere durch den Kakau ziehen müßt 
Meine Frau war vor ein paar Jahren östlich von London - und da war alles Braun - die durften vor Wasserknappheit keinen Rasen mehr tränken.

Vielleicht ist dies die Antwort - denn von Teich befüllen hat wahrscheinlich niemand was gesagt 

odr ?
SGvB
Kurt


----------

